# Dye House Overpricing??!



## BreakDown (Dec 10, 2006)

So I got my samples hoodies, thermals, and shirts dyed they came out pretty good. BUT I feel that they are charging WAY to much. 

$10 for my samples?(6 samples)
$7.50 for my shirts, sweaters, and thermals. I have 72 pieces... The process costing me more than the shirts and the thermals?!


IDK how I feel about all this because they do look good, but there is no way that price is right. any input would be appreciated guys thanks.


----------



## BreakDown (Dec 10, 2006)

can anyone help me ?


----------



## ibt70 (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you mean $10 for 6 t-shirts? What dying proccess were they using?I was trying to find the dye house to do mineral wash, they charge $1.55/pound (around $0.70 per women's t-shirt). But the min is 50 dozen t-shirts and they will dye it in Dominican Republic so it'll add to the cost.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BreakDown said:


> can anyone help me ?


Sometimes it takes more than an hour and a half to get a response.


I pretty much wouldn't be complaining about the cost of samples whatever they charge... that's just the cost of getting samples. The per piece price does seem high, but that's probably because of the low minimum - have you asked them at what points the price drops?


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

all dyers have a minimum weight normally at least 100 lbs, so even if you are only dying 10 garments they will charge you at 100lbs. find out what the minimum dye weight is, if your production is small it might be priced the same as samples, and find out the price per pound.


----------

